# 3D Archery



## holly0326 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Gun River Skeet & Trap would like to offer 3D Archery and we are looking for feedback. Are there leagues out there or small archery groups that would like to help set up the archery course as well as be in charge of the 3D Archery. We have a beautiful sporting clays course that can be utilized as the 3D archery course and also have several options for league or regular shooting days. Please visit the website for further info. @ gunriverskeetandtrap.com.*


----------

